# week old lamb drinking from water trough



## alsea1 (Jun 26, 2013)

My black belly Ewe had her baby last friday.
She did not eat or drink for a few days and was always laying down.
She is back to eating and drinking now so I'm not too worried about her.
But I noticed the lamb is drinking from the water trough.
Should I be concerned about this?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 27, 2013)

Nope, lambs will start drinking, or at least put their mouths near water, as young as a couple days old. They just watch their moms and that's how they learn to drink water. They may take a little sip but they still rely on mom for their hydration.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thts good to know.
The lamb seems thin to me so far. I checked the ewe and I could only get milk out of one side. 
I watched awhile last nite and did not see the lamb try to nurse. Right after she was born she nursed just fine and frequently.
So now I'm a little worried that the ewe is just not producing very much.  I have started catching the lamb and giving her some fresh goats milk.


----------

